# Tpms won't fit aftermarket wheels



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would open your fuse box and pull the one for your TPMS system, that is, if you can figure out which fuse is for TPMS. Or go to your dealership, explain your problem, and hopefully there is a way for them to turn the system off and not simply look you in the face and call you stupid for trying to modify your Cruze. If that does happen, don't feel bad, theres one guy at my dealership that I don't like for that same reason.

Might I ask where you bought your wheels from? Was it through a web-site, or directly through the vendor?


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

I tried the dealership they said they can't legally disable a "safety feature" and I tried checking the fusebox and the owners manual but couldn't find anything other than instructions to recalibrate the sensors
i did buy the wheels from a website which I know isn't a great idea but at the same time it's cheaper to order online the website also offered to send new sensors for $50 a wheel which I didn't add thinking that I could use the old ones I guess I could just go to the same website and buy the ones they say will fit but I'd rather pull a fuse or cut a wire to save myself $200


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What web-site did you buy the wheels from? Depending on the site it might not be clear that you have to purchase the new sensors in order to fit your wheels, in which case a properly worded complaint could lend you a discount on said sensors. Or second option would be to return the rims (as much as it would suck), getting used to the warning light/notice, or of course pay out of your pocket and take this as a life lesson on how stupid wheel manufacturers are because they don't have a unified TPMS size/shape.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

there is no fuse for the tpms system. for the older cruze 08 09 and with a tech 2 i could turn the system off thru the BCM but here in the good old usa you can not. there is no real way of bypassing the system. In fact some states require it! not sure why the sensors would not fit. I have installed about 500,000 tires and wheel at the shop and never came across a sensor that would not fit a wheel and tire combo.

what wheels and tires are you using?


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

FL_CRUZE said:


> I bought 18" rims and new tires for my cruze when I took it to the tire shop they said they would put the old sensors in the new rims but would need new stems they came back out after about 20 minutes and said the sensors wouldn't fit in the new wheels so I've been driving around and with the check tpms light blinking and I have to push the button on the turn signal lever to see my feul economy and speed. Is there any way I can either bypass the whole tpms system? or find out what sensors will fit with the rims? They are 18x8 niche racing nr10
> thanks for any help


i have been doing the exact same thing bro, whatever you do don't get universal TPMSs they work by VIN and Frequency, well, legit TPMS's do anyhow.. It's not a big deal, but it will potentially be an expensive fix.


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

Yea it's not that big of a deal just an annoyance when I start the car

and the wheels r niche racing nr10 it's where the valve stems come out of the wheel is like in the middle not on the edge and there's lip in the center so I see y they're saying the old ones can't fit but the website will definitely be getting a nice email here today


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

FL_CRUZE said:


> Yea it's not that big of a deal just an annoyance when I start the car
> 
> and the wheels r niche racing nr10 it's where the valve stems come out of the wheel is like in the middle not on the edge and there's lip in the center so I see y they're saying the old ones can't fit but the website will definitely be getting a nice email here today


Why can't you just get new valve stems?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

For those who have the Trifecta tune. I saw on Bad News Racing FB page that there is going to be a new software release at the end of this week. it allows you to turn off DTCs and any Readiness Monitors that you want.

Do you guys think this will work for the TPMS as well?


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

So glad Canada doesn't require those things. They are nice if you are lazy and don't want new wheels.


----------

